# sooo chubby :)



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok so I see a pic now. All I can say is good job! You have done way more than most people I know have even tried to do- and they are getting nice and big. Kudos to you really!!!! 

I know you said that you want to be a breeder, what have you learned from this experience and how would you do things differently next time (in light of what you have learned so far?)


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive changed my mind about being a breeder, ive decided im just gonna be the girl who owns pits and the ones that really needs home ill take them in and give them what they need. Ive really learned from the exsperience its ALOT of work and it stresses you out constantly, I mean there adorable but its like rasing a newborn baby making sure there all getting to eat making sure there all healthy. This was my first and DEFFITLY my last. I have deffitly learned from these little things there a joy to have just alot of work


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lmao! I also only did it once about 2 years ago. And the newborn baby part? Well, its easier cos generally there's only one!!!
But I hear you- it would take a really special circumstance for me to have pups again.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive deffitly learned from this and dont want to do it again lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cute chubby little thang!

Yep if you really want to help the breed,become a foster to apbt's looking for homes.That is so much more rewarding anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

dixieland said:


> cute chubby little thang!
> 
> Yep if you really want to help the breed,become a foster to apbt's looking for homes.That is so much more rewarding anyways :thumbsup:


:goodpost:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

omg wut a fat lil thing....adorable, so cute and merry looking lol


----------

